
Facebook Officials Cooperate with Daily Beast Reporters to Help “Dox” Posters - MagicPropmaker
https://www.thedailybeast.com/we-found-shawn-brooks-the-guy-behind-the-viral-drunk-pelosi-video
======
DerekL
Actual title is “We Found the Guy Behind the Viral ‘Drunk Pelosi’ Video”.

